# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Shock,wat is dat eigenlijk? - Artikel

## Agnes574

Shock, wat is dat eigenlijk ?

Definitie
Shock is een levensbedreigende toestand waarbij de druk in het bloedvatensysteem te laag is om de vitale functies te onderhouden.
De toestand van verlaagde bloeddruk duurt veel langer dan bij het gewone flauwvallen. Door de te lage bloeddruk worden bepaalde cellen niet voorzien van voldoende bloed. Dit resulteert snel in het afsterven van die cellen. 

Ontstaan
Shock ontstaat wanneer de bloeddruk extreem daalt. Dit kan gebeuren door drie mechanismen.
1. Daling van het bloedvolume Dit kan voorkomen bij groot bloedverlies (b.v. bij een auto-ongeval, bij een inwendige bloeding (maag, darmen, gescheurde baarmoeder,...), bij verlies van vocht (b.v. bij brandwonden, ernstige diarree,...) of bij een te geringe toevoer van vocht (b.v. bij mensen die niet alleen kunnen drinken, en die niet tijdig vocht tot zich nemen).
2. Inadequate pompfunctie van het hart Dit ziet men bij bepaalde hartaandoeningen (hartinfarct, aandoeningen aan de kleppen,...).
3. Uitzetting van de bloedvaten (waardoor de "bedding" voor het bloed veel te groot wordt) Behalve bij hersenletsel, kunnen de bloedvaten ook een reactie vertonen van uitzetting in geval van een ernstige bacteriële infectie die zich via het bloed verspreidt. Dan spreekt men over een septische shock.

Symptomen
De symptomen kunnen verschillend zijn volgens de oorzaak van de shock.
In geval van daling van het bloedvolume, heeft het slachtoffer meestal een vale of blauwachtige kleur; de huid voelt koud en klam aan. De polsslag is bijna niet voelbaar, maar heel oppervlakkig en snel. De ademhaling is snel. Het slachtoffer kan slaperig en/of verward zijn of het bewustzijn verloren hebben. Naarmate de tijd vordert, verdwijnt de polsslag en daalt de ademhalingsfrequentie. Zonder behandeling volgt dan de dood. 
In geval van shock door hartaandoeningen, zal de polsslag van bij het begin misschien traag zijn. In geval van shock door uitzetting van de bloedvaten, kan de huid in het begin eerder warm aanvoelen, en zal de roodheid misschien opvallen. 

Behandeling en uitkomst
Zonder behandeling is shock meestal dodelijk. Met behandeling hangt de uitkomst af van de oorzaak van de shock, de algemene gezondheidstoestand van het slachtoffer, de tijd die verlopen is tussen het ontstaan van de shock en de behandeling, en de ingestelde behandeling. Vooraleer gespecialiseerde hulp ter plaatste is, gelden de principes van de Eerste Hulp Bij Ongevallen. Later kan - zo nodig - de ademhaling mechanisch worden ondersteund, of kan er medicatie toegediend worden via de aders.
Shock is een geval van hoogdringendheid. Wanneer de meest vitale weefsels niet continu van bloed voorzien worden, missen ze de noodzakelijke zuurstof om te kunnen overleven. Zuurstofgebrek is nefast voor de hersenen en andere belangrijke organen. Als die organen te veel geleden hebben, kunnen ze onherstelbaar beschadigd zijn, of kan de dood intreden. 

(Bron: Medinet.be)

----------


## esly

Hoi ik reageer hier op omdat ik sinds dik twee maanden een verhoogde hartslag heb en een hele lage bloeddruk meestal 85bij45 hartslag in de anvond 122 sinds gisteravond is het erger geworden ik slaap nu niet meer en harstlag gaat niet meer omlaag in ziekenhuis kunnen ze niks doen ze zagen alleen dat ik een hartkamer vergroot had en een geruis op het hart maar hier in heerlen doen ze toch niks ik ben steeds banger aan het worden ik ben 41 jaar heb nog twee jonge kinderen ik wil nog langer leven maar ben steeds banger aan het worden omdat ik niet wordt geholpen ik had altijd een hartslag van 70 bloedruk 110bij 70 toen ik nog rookte nu ben ik in september gestopt en het is alleenmaar bergafwaarst gegaan ik werk al bijna twee maanden niet meer omdat ik niet meer goed kan lopen ik kan niet meer op mijn hurken en ik ben kort van adem en heel ;moe ik weet het niet meer groetjes een wanhopige vrouw

----------


## katje45

> Hoi ik reageer hier op omdat ik sinds dik twee maanden een verhoogde hartslag heb en een hele lage bloeddruk meestal 85bij45 hartslag in de anvond 122 sinds gisteravond is het erger geworden ik slaap nu niet meer en harstlag gaat niet meer omlaag in ziekenhuis kunnen ze niks doen ze zagen alleen dat ik een hartkamer vergroot had en een geruis op het hart maar hier in heerlen doen ze toch niks ik ben steeds banger aan het worden ik ben 41 jaar heb nog twee jonge kinderen ik wil nog langer leven maar ben steeds banger aan het worden omdat ik niet wordt geholpen ik had altijd een hartslag van 70 bloedruk 110bij 70 toen ik nog rookte nu ben ik in september gestopt en het is alleenmaar bergafwaarst gegaan ik werk al bijna twee maanden niet meer omdat ik niet meer goed kan lopen ik kan niet meer op mijn hurken en ik ben kort van adem en heel ;moe ik weet het niet meer groetjes een wanhopige vrouw



Hallo,

Misschien kan je een keer een second opinion in een universitair ziekenhuis doen. Hebben ze vaak toch meer kennis in huis. Denk dat Maastricht en dichts bij jou in de buurt is.

----------


## esly

Hallo,
Ik ben inderdaad in maastricht geweest en ze vonden daar iets in mijn bloed + koorts en iets aan mijn hartje hij slaat inderdaad veel te vlug krijg nu nog meer onderzoeken ik slaap de laatste tijd slecht omdat ik bang ben dat ik de morgen niet haal en ik heb nog twee kids in huis ik wil toch nog wat langer er bij blijven
dan kje wel groetjes ilse

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Hoop dat je snel mag terugkomen in Maastricht. Kan je niet aangeven dat je ongerust bent, want dat zal niet goed zijn voor je klachten.
Probeer, al is het moeilijk, toch te ontspannen.

----------


## Agnes574

Houden deze klachten geen verband met de pijn in je benen???
Ik denk het wel!! Vraag om snel onderzoek is ook mijn advies!!

Sterkte

----------


## esly

het is inderdaad samen begonnen ik heb in die tijd ook pleisters gebruikt voor gezondheid maar nu twijfel ik het waren jen fe pleisters ik ben er eind december mee gestopt heb het drie weken gebruikt morgen ga ik na belgie cardioloog omdat ik in nederland geen vertrouwen heb en ja ze wisten dat ik bang ben en zeer ongerust maar dat boeit niet ik heb nu al veel afspraken staan ivm ademhalings therapie en iets in accupentuur als ik het goed schrijf zo ik ga weer eens liggen ben kapot de groetjes ilse :Wink:

----------


## esly

hallo ik ben gisteren in belgie geweest en bingo ik kreeg meteen onderzoek hart longfuncite fietsen ect in mijn rechter hartkamer is een hoge druk dat veroorzaakt wordt door longen wat krijg ik a.s. dinsdag te horen omdat ik nog voor twee onderzoeken naar genk moest in lanaken konden ze het niet ik ben nu toch wel heel erg bang want ik moet nu opeens denken dat ik vorig jaar een paar trede heb afgebrand en dat mijn mondkapje niet voldoende was ik had toen ook druk op borst ik vertel hem dat wel dinsdag ik laat het jullie wel weten :Confused: groejtes

----------


## katje45

Hoi Elsy,

Hopelijk krijg je het gauw te horen. 
Hopelijk valt het allemaal mee.

----------


## esly

Hallo ik heb dus inderdaad pulmonale hypertensie dat is dus veel te hoge drukken in longen ze hebben in scan ook gezien dat ik een vergrote schildklier heb dus afwachten maar want problemen met schildklier zit bij ons in familie ik hoop het dan maar dinsdag 3 februarie moet ik na leuven een proffessor over longen en over de ziekte ik hoop dat ik op tijd erbij ben want hoe langer hoe moeilijker het is ik laat het jullie weten groetjes ilse

----------

